# saving on cruise control



## 96356 (Sep 21, 2005)

I am considering fitting cruise control to my Knaus with 2.8JTD Ducato engine, can anyone out there advise to what sort of savings on running costs
I could expect 


:? thanks
nellahc


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi 

This is my personal opinion, I have no facts to back it up but I don't think cruise control saves fuel.. 
I do find it more relaxing if the motorway isn't busy but when you come to a long incline cruise control tries to maintain your cruising speed,
whereas a more prudent driver may maintain the same throttle setting, loosing a bit of speed but not consuming more fuel... 
I would be interested to hear others views on this..


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

nellahc said:


> I am considering fitting cruise control to my Knaus with 2.8JTD Ducato engine, can anyone out there advise to what sort of savings on running costs
> I could expect
> 
> :? thanks
> nellahc


Hi Nellahc,

I've had cruise control on my vans now for many years now. Due to disability
I could not drive any distance without it.

You will never recoup the initial outlay, you could expect to get an extra 3-4 mpg on a long steady run.

I can't agree with Jim, If I'm on a motorway with the CC on at 90 kph the van will stay at that speed up hill and down dale. The only problem I can see is if you have the 2.0 litre engine it might not be man enough to take some slopes without changing down.

On my Timberland it was offered as a factory fitted option. We have the 2.8JTD engine with the Van Aaken Smart Box. We run close to the MAM (3300kgs ) while away and takes most slopes in it's stride.

For me another plus is to be able to set the speed when going on urban roads/motorways in the 40/50mph limits.

If you decide to have one fitted I can recommend Dave Newell Leisure Vehicle Services www.davenewell.co.uk his workshop is in the Telford area. He will also fit at shows.

If you can fit it yourself Conrad Anderson at http://tinyurl.com/97f8e is a good source.

Don


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Any running cost savings with cruise control are a bonus, but not any reason to purchase it in the first place.

Whether you get a bonus is down to personal psychology as much as mechanical efficiency. I tend to drive faster with CC than without it, perhaps because I make a conscious decision on speed when I engage it.

Dave


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

I think scotjimland is right on this, when i go up hills the cc tries to maintain speed instead of slowing down a tad. 

But personally I do tend to drive slower with the cc, I usually set it for about 58mph to match the HGV's, without it on, its easy to do 65-70mph without realising it.

Olley


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

olley said:


> I think scotjimland is right on this, when i go up hills the cc tries to maintain speed instead of slowing down a tad.
> 
> But personally I do tend to drive slower with the cc, I usually set it for about 58mph to match the HGV's, without it on, its easy to do 65-70mph without realising it.
> 
> Olley


Olley,

I thought that was the idea of the CC to maintain a steady speed,  If the vehicle is capable of maintaining the set speed on a hill why slow down even a tad 

Don


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi don a V8 on full bore going up a hill, If its over a mile long I would need to fill up again :lol: 

Best slow down then I can get up 2 hills.

Olley


----------



## sailor (Aug 23, 2005)

I have had cruise control on cars for many years, and now have it on my motorhome.

The reason for getting it, in my view, is entirely because it makes driving much more relaxing. It helps hugely in long roadworks with 40 or 50 limits - without cruise control sticking to these speeds can be a real pain.

But I do think it improves economy. Without doubt I drive slower with cruise control than without. This is because I decide on my speed and then stick to it, whereas without cruise control I think the natural tendency is to speed up if surrounded by traffic that is moving faster.

But there are frustrations. It is surprising how many people speed up when you catch them and start to pull out to pass them - you know its not you changing your speed because of the cruise control. I don't think they do it deliberately.

I would not be without it.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

olley said:


> Hi don a V8 on full bore going up a hill, If its over a mile long I would need to fill up again :lol:
> 
> Best slow down then I can get up 2 hills.
> 
> Olley


Hi Olley,

I see your point  You might also get done for low flying going over the top at full bore with a V8. 8O

Don


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

My speedo has a consumption gauge built in, going through the alps this year it registered 2.5MPG  at one point, happily it also registered 33MPG going downhill :lol: 

Olley

Going off thread for a minute it will also tell you engine hours, max ever rpm, max ever mph. Wonder why they don't fit simular to euorpean motorhomes?

Olley


----------



## 96356 (Sep 21, 2005)

*thanks Sailor*

Thanks Sailor

That was what I was looking for, yes I accept that cruise control will help to give a more relaxed driving, but as you stated it stops you increasing your speed gradually and in turn increasing fuel consumption. What I was wondering has anyone managed to have measuregd thier MPG prior and after fitting a cruise control

nellhc


----------

